# Let's See Your Fish Rooms



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Wanna See What Kind Of Fish Rooms We've Got On Piranha Fury. People Are Always Quick To Snap A Photo Of Their Fish Or Their Tank, But I Wanna See The Whole Shibang! Couches, Beds, Ol' Ladies, Dogs, Cats Sitting On Top Of The Tank, Whatever You Got, Post It! I'll Kick It Off Here!!!

This Is My Basement As Of September 15, 2005! I Have My Fish And My TV For Playstation 2's Socom 2 Which I Play Regiously With The Following Piranha-Fury Members: ~Slim~Spy ~Silly~Spy ~Drunken~Spy ~Sly~Spy and Psychofish! If Any Of You Would Like To Join Us, Please Lemme Know....Now On To The Pictures!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

you can't see but this is the whole wall of my dining room in my apt: (6 ft long)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to non-P pics and vids


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

out dated but the thread seems slow

so here's part of my old fishroom

rack for 75's









row of 45's









The end and other side of the isle(from the pic above). Three 45's on the end and six 45's on the side.









On the opposite end there are three 20 gallons to connect to the next row.

The other row had four 45 gallon tanks and four 20 gallon tanks,with three 45 gallon tanks on the end (just like the other row shown)

300 gal , DIY plywood tank









across the room was another rack of 45's









the other wall had a 125









in a section behind everything else
was the acrylic I use for growing out fish that need seperated









rest of that small area was quaranteen tanks.

tanks tanks and tanks was all that was in the room - add comfortable furniture and the hideaway space becaomes and attraction to those I hide from









New fishroom will be similar but bigger when finished


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW>>>>(as jaw drops to the gound). Those are some awesome fish rooms!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hot damn yall


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Lookin Good!! Keep' em Coming!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Moved to non-P pics and vids
> [snapback]1194813[/snapback]​


Why? I have 5 caribe and 1 red belly in my pic above. B. rodgers also has p's in some and expects other p's to fill the empty one


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe he feels becasue I didn't specify "Post Your (Piranha) Fish Rooms" He thinks I meant Everyone...Which Is Fine With Me!!!! POST 'EM ALL!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

still: you got a lil pet store! ha


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol thats a big bet store


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just picked up 3 more tanks today and got rid of the 10 gal..Pics will be up soon, gotta build a stand sometime!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Come On Now...Nubsmoke, Piranha King, GG, Judazzz. I know you hac pics...let get 'em on here!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mine before i started liquidating tanks to make room for the 300, i still need to get :rasp: a 125, 135, 55 and a 10


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great everyone


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome fish room guys ..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx Guys, But Come On, I know there aren't just like 5 of us with fish rooms, stop your slackin P-Fury!


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

More Pics!!

Ta.

Ed


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

awesome fish room

keep it comming guys! .heheheheh


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Not much sorry. For the wall behind my 125G its not the best looking wall I would have finished it off but the damn guy who built my house put the vent pipe right INFRONT of the window! I also plan on finishing my while basement this winter.Anyway here.
























Signs still has to be cut
off topic but i just had to take a picture of it since it was just there. This baby cost me nearly 700 dollars:


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Top Left
Mollies
Red Belly Pacu
Common Pleco
Albino Cory

Top Right
Oscar I took from my grandma who didn't know wtf it was when she got it. Got it in a much larger tank now. We have a 180 but house wont support it anymore and parents hate it. Makes me sad.

Bottom Left
Feeder Goldfish

Bottom Right
New Pacu Tank - Broke hood, waiting on another and letting the tank cycle.

My sad setup, pretty good for a kid if you ask me. I was 16 when I took this, and its upstairs so I can't have any big tanks or that many tanks at all. I don't have any of those fish anymore.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

heres my bed room wit all my tanks in it...2 wit fis and one wit a python...and a pic of the computer desk where i sit on this site and took pics of the tanks


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

swwet thread pin mebe


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

im currently remodling my basement so my tanks are scattered, and most of them are empty, but once everything is resetup the room will have 6 tanks, a 75 g, a 55g, a 20g, and 3 10 gallons, i will def post up some pics


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet rooms guys


----------

